# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Ndërron jetë Profesor Zekeria Cana

## Guri i Kuq

Ne Prishtine,nderron jete Profesor Zekeria Cana,

Sot,ne moshen 75 vjecare ka nderruar jete prof.dr.Zekeria Cana.Prof.Cana ishte nje nga historianet me te cmuar te Kosoves,akademik dhe veprimtar i madh i ceshtjes shqiptare.
Ne lemine e profesionit te tij si historian,cmohej si nje pend e shquar,objektiv dhe kritik, ne trajtimin e temave te medha te historise kombetare.

Nder shume breza studentesh qe ka mesuar profesori,ka gezuar epitetin e nje  rilindasi te madh te epokes se formimit dhe rritjes se idese se shqiptarizmes ne Kosove.
Per ata qe e kane njohur,ai do te jete nje nga ata burra qe vlene te kujtohen per jete te jeteve.
I perjeteshem kjofte kujtimi per kete burr te madh e mesues te dashur te kombit tone !

----------


## Daja-GONI

Te ndjerin Pro. Zekirija Cana e kan njohur personalisht.Ne nje kohe kur njerez si llapi ruanin bagetine lendinave,kam pase nderin te marre pjese ne disa organizime me karakter kombetar,dhe te jem krah tije.E kam njohur si nje guximtar shume te madh dhe nje atdhetare te flakt.Ka qene njohes shume i mire i historise sone te bujshme,asaje te shkruar dhe asaje qe ende nuk ishte dhe nuk eshte shkruar.Ka pasur gjithmone  "nje vesh te hapur "  per hallegjinjt.Impusiv,idrejt dhe trim i madh.

Me vie shum keq qe nuk kam mundesi ta ngushlloj familjen e tije personalisht,dhe as te marr pjese ne vorrim.

Ngushllimet e mia te perzemerta familjes,zoti ia falte mekatet.

I lehte i qofte dheu.

----------


## RaPSouL

U prehtë në paqe!

----------


## Dita

Te pakten e perjetoi Kosoven e pavarur. U prehte ne paqe!

----------


## bili99

Ngushllimet   e  mija   te  sinqerta   i dergoj  :   familjes     se  te  ndjerit   Zekiria  Cana,  miqeve  dhe   dashamireve.

Nje    teme  ndushllimi  kombetar   nuk  duhet  te  shendrrohet  ne   nje     debat   banal   atdhetar-=tradhetar,se  tek  e  fundit   le  ta  thote   Adem   Demaci  vete    te paren  o  te  dyten(jo   qe   ka  te  drejte   nje  njeri   kushdoqoft   te   klasifikoj   nje   njeri  tjeter    si   atdhetar  ose   tradhetar  por  vete  faktin   se  s'ka   "damke  tjeter   antikombtare  "qe  permendet   kunder   tij  pos   asaj   "deshmie  te  famshme"  ne  gjyqet  e  paragjykuara   jugosllave  ndaj   shqiptarve.

Per    "deshmine"   perpara   50 vitesh   ndaj   z.Adem  Demaci,  shume  mire   qe   kane  pasur  kohe    te  dy   si   shoke     dhe  si   fatlum  qe   te  jetojne   dhe  ta  shohin   Kosoven  e  lire,kane  pasur  kohe  pra  ti  pastrojne  punet  mes  tyre.
Nese  nuk  e  kane   bere   me   vjen  shume  keq   per   te  ndjerin  qe   ka   shkuar   me   brenge   dhe  sa  per simbolin   e     rezistences  se  Kosoves   z.Adem  Demaci   nuk  eshte   vone  as  sot   per   te   falur  nese   ka   cka  te  fali  .


Per  "deshmite"   ne   pergjithsi   ne   ish   Jugosllavi:   Jugosllavia  nuk   i quante  shqiptaret  per   njerez,  dhe  sigurisht  as  qe  merrte parasyshe    asnje   fjale  shqiptari  parasyshe   vec   qe   i ndante  dy   shoke   per   ata  fakte qe   i  dinte   regjimi   pa  e  pyetur   as  njerin as  tjetrin,njerin  ne  burg   tjetrin  jasht.Nderkaq  qe  burgu   mbaronte,   nuk   mbaronte  dhe  nuk  tejkalohej  percarja.
Qellimi   ishte   shume  i   thjeshte   percaj  dhe  sundo,  disa    i  burgoste ,disa  i  nxirrte   deshmitar  dhe  disa  i   vriste...nga  te  gjithe   keto   grupe   te   dhimbjes  fatkeqe      ishte   e  denuar  me  mizorisht  nje  kategori  e  vockel   e  njerezve  aktivist  kombetar     qe   te   kompromitohet  ne  syte  e  popullit  te  vet.(   sigurisht  se  ka  pasur   qe  edhe   kane  deshmuar,  dhe  qe  kane  tradhetuar   sigurisht  se  ka  pasur)
Por   i  ndjeri per  besimin  tim  ka  qene   kategoria   qe   Jugosllavia   me shume  eshte  interesuar  ta  kompromitoj   kundrejt  popullit  te  vet  se  sa  ta  eleminoj   ose  edhe  ta  martirizoj  me   burgosje  te  gjate.
Deshmite  qe  sillen   ne  shtyp    kane  qene  deshmite   e  grupit  te  intelektualve    si te  njohura  boterisht  dhe  te  pranuara   apriori   edhe  prej  vete   z.Adem  Demaci:  ai  ka  folur  boterisht   dhe  me  sa  di  une    ka   folur  boterisht  qysh  ne  seancen  e  pare   gjyqesore-=te  denimit  te  pare,pra  perpara  se te  thone  keta  se  Adem  Demaci   eshte  kunder   kolonializmit   jugosllav   ai  i  ka  deklaruar   vete  te  gjitha  ata   "deshmi"
(  prape per  llogarne time,  mendoj  se  me  shume  eshte   relacion   miqsor  i  papastruar mes tyre se  sa   akuze   tradhetie  kombetare,kjo  e  dyta  nuk  duhet ti   atribohet  besoj)

Sidoqoft   nje   gje   qe   une  e  di   vete   nga  ajo  c'kam  jetuar  ne  ate  nenqiell  te  Kosoves   per   dhjete  vjet(   kam  pasur  rastin  edhe  ta  takoj  dhe  te  bisedoj me profesorin):   i  ndjeri   z.Zekiria  Cana   ishte   nje   historian  shqiptar  i  njohur,  ishte  aktivist   kombetar  shume   energjik   dhe  ka  bere   gabime   si  te  gjithe   ata  qe  punojne   shume  .
Sa   per  vendin  si  historian   do ja  thote  vepra  qe  ka  lene  pas,  sa  per vendin  si  personalitet  ne   historine  e  Kosoves    do  ta  tregoje  koha dhe historia   ,  sa  per   dheun  e  Kosoves     e  meriton   cdo  grime  ...i  lehte   i  qoft   dheu  i Kosoves  se  lire !

me  nderime,
bili99

----------


## DardanG

Ngushllime familjes për vdekjen e babait, gjyshit...! Ngushëllime ish nxënësve dhe studentëve të tij , ngushëllime të gjithë shqipëtarëve, atyre që e cmuan dhe e cmojnë fjalën e urtë dhe të drejtë, të vërteten e tij për historinë e kombit tonë!
Prof. dr. Zekeria Canën e kam njohur, por  jo shumë! Ishte i drejtëpërdrejtë, fliste pa dorëza!
Me kujtohet njëherë ( ishte ndonjë muaj apo më shumë se një vit para se të intervenonte NATO në Kosovë, e atë kohë ai kishte ndërmarrë një aksion në tërë Kosovën(në fshatra e qytete) për ngritjen e përkujtimoreve të gjithë atyre shqiptarëve që ishin vrarë nga serbo malazezët gjatë luftërave ballkanike, pas Luftës së Parë e të Dytë Botërore! 
" Profesor! Ishe edhe andej nga ana e ime për të organizuar ngritjen e përkujtimoreve!"- i thash një ditë
"Po, more, por se si ishit edhe ju andej, të ndrojtur, të mos them tutëza!!"
"Përse, profesor?!"
"Disi nuk ecte puna, heshtnin, dronin të organizoheshin...!"
"Sa herë i kanë djegur e pjekur, ndaj...!", deshta të arsyetoj.
"Se mos vetëm anën e juve e kanë djegur e pjekur! E gjithë Kosova është përplot varre të vjetëra e të reja nga masakrat serbomalazeze, por gjetkë ecën puna më mirë në ngritjen e përmendoreve!", ma preu shkurt.

Para intervenimit të Natos me pat ra në dorë një Vjetar i Rilindjes ( të gjitha Rilindjet e botuara në vitet 1957-58-59) dhe i shfletoja ngadalë ( Vjetarin e mbaja në shtëpinë time) dhe merrja një pasqyrë të qartë të gjëndjes aq të keqe në ato vite në Kosovë (dhunë, vrasje, propagandë antishqipëtare, shpërngulje për në Turqi...) Por edhe kishte shkrime të rralla, të mrekullueshme, të mahnitshme dhe shpeshëherë i bëja pyetje vetës se si kanë mundur kështu të shkruajnë gazetarët në atë kohë aq të keqe, si kanë guxuar ta bëjnë këtë...! Më patë lënë përshtypje të thellë një Reportazh (dy faqe gazete e Rilindjes) për familjet shqipëtare(nga fisi Kelmend) të shpërngulura nga Malësia në Vojvodinë (në shekullin shtatëmëdhjetë), ku ende pleqtë e plakat atje (në fshatrat e Vojvodinës)e flisnin apo e belbëzonin gjuhën shqipe dhe i ruanin zakonet ma fanatizëm, aty këtu edhe veshjet! Autor i Reportazhit ishte Zekeria Cana, atëherë gazetar i Rilindjes! Në reportazh lihej të kuptohet se nuk ka ekzistuar një shpërngulje serbe, nga Kosova e  Mali i Zi, sic propagandohej e propagandohet nga qarqe serbe, por ka ekzistuar një shpërngulje e fiseve shqiptare nga kryengritja e deshtuar në Malësi dhe dhuna turke! Shpeshherë më është kujtuar ai reportazh dhe shpeshëherë i kam bërë pyetje vetës se si ka guxuar atëbotë Zeqa të shkruaj një reportazh të tillë aq guximshëm me tone e ngjyra tërësisht kombëtare. Si paska mundur të depertoheshin dhe botoheshin në faqet e Rilindjes shkrime edhe kaq  të guximashme në ato kohë aq të liga!
Edhe një Reportazh tjetër, nga shumë sish, duke i shfletuar gazetat e atyre viteve, më pat rënë në sy dhe e mbaj mend mirë! Prapë ai reportazh i shkruar nga Zekeria Cana dhe botuar në një nga numrat Rilindjes, 50 vite më parë! Në një shtëpi të vogël, në një lagje kolonistësh serbomalazez, të quajtur "Gradic Pejton", në Prishtinë, atë kohë, jetonte edhe e motra e Milovan Gjillasit, kundërshtarit të Titos! E motra e tij, e moshuar dhe e vetmuar, i thoshte gazetarit të Rilindjes, pra Zekeria Canës, se ajo mbante mend si fëmijë, në Mal të Zi, se në familjen e saj flitej shqip dhe aty vinin mësues për ta mësuar atë dhe fëmijët e tjerë gjuhën shqipe dhe gjuhën frenge...!

Nja dy javë para se të ndodhte qendresa heroike dhe ajo masakër në Prekaz, diku kah shkurti i 1998, më sa me kujtohet, Zekeria Cana pat botuar një Reportazh në "Bujku", gazetë e përditshme në gjuhën shqipe, për familjen e Jasharajve! Reportazh i gjatë, gati një faqe gazetë, ku flitej për situatën e rëndë në Drenicë, në Kosovë dhe ku mund të kuptohej se Zeqa ishte një mik i njohur i Jasharajve dhe se ai aty ishte kthyer jo njëherë! Reportazhi përfundonte me dialogun e nënës së Adem Jasharit me Zeqen! Zeqë, i thoshte ajo (disi kështu) ne po ndahemi por Zoti e di a do të shihemi ma! Punët ngusht i kemi! Reportazhi, pra,  përfundonte me fjalët e Nënës së Adem Jasharit, e cila paralajmëronte gjemen që do të ndodhte në ato troje dhe në Prekaz! Dhe gjema ndodhi! 

Këto janë vetëm pak fletë të shkëputura nga ajo që kam mbajtur mend nga shkrimet publicistike të Profesorit të nderuar! Populli do ta mbaj mend gjatë e vepra e tij sigurisht se do të jetojë edhe me gjatë!

----------


## Brari

ma kan fshi shkrimin per prof Zekeria Canen..
nejse..

Ngushellime Familjes e gjith juve qe e keni njohur e dashur e respektuar trimin e historianin e pedagogun e madh te rinise Shqiptare.. te ndjerin Zekiria Cana..

edhe un kam pas rast te jem  ne oda burrash a ne ndonje kafene a shoqat e ta degjoj  profesorin..

e njihte mire historin  e kosoves e te krejt trojeve.. shqiptare.. e sidomos tregoj interesim per ngjarjet  ne shqiperi te epokes para komuniste e pas komuniste e sidomos interesohej per MUkjen.. 

a dihet ku do varroset?

ne se prof Cana  ka miq besnik.. ata do duhet ta marrin urgjentisht ne mbrotje krejt arkivin e profesorit.. pra dokumtacionin e shkrimet e dorshkrimet qe ai i ka mbledhur.. ne vite.. sepse ka mundesi qe njesitet guerile polpotiste enveriste te bejne vjedhjen e tyre ose asgjesimin..

e kjo do ishte humbje per kulturen e historine.. shqiptare..

----------


## Dita

Dardan, 

a mund t'i sjellesh ata dy reportazhe nga "Rilindja" e nga "Bujku", per te cilet shkruan me lart? Do te ishte homazh i vertete per prof.Canen, per punen e tij te madhe ne vite.

----------


## DardanG

> Dardan, 
> 
> a mund t'i sjellesh ata dy reportazhe nga "Rilindja" e nga "Bujku", per te cilet shkruan me lart? Do te ishte homazh i vertete per prof.Canen, per punen e tij te madhe ne vite.


Jo, Dita! Do të duhej ndonjë ditë, edhe po të isha tani në Prishtinë, derisa  të shfletohej dokumentacioni i Rilindjes dhe të gjëndeshin reportazhet! Eshtë shumë vështirë për tu rënë në gjurmë reportazheve pasi që, sic kam dëgjuar, i tërë dokumentacioni i Rilindjes është në gjëndje shumë të keqe, në bodrume, por edhe pjesë pjesë i ndarë( për tu ruajtur) nepër shtëpitë private!
Rilindja nuk del më dhe goditjen përfundimtare asaj ia dhanë ata që sot i gëzohen vdekjes së Zekeria Canës dhe vdekjeve e vrasjeve të veprimtarëve dhe atdhetarëve të shumtë që pati dha ka Kosova!

----------


## Çaushi

*Ngushllime Familjes dhe gjithe miqve te Dr Zekrija Canes!*

----------


## Llapi

Nushi: Zekeria Cana ishte zëdhënësi i parë i dëshirimeve të mëdha të popullit shqiptar



Prishtinë, 11 Janar 2009 (Kosovapress) Koha 12:40

*Edhe pse profesor Zekeria Cana ka lënë amanet që mos të mbahen fjalime me rastin e vdekjes së tij*, të pranishmit në një akademi komemorative thanë se dita e ndarjes prej tij është ditë pikëllimi jo vetëm për familjen, shokët dhe e miqtë, por është ditë pikëllimi i gjithë atyre që dinë çështë dinjiteti i njerëzor dhe mbrojtja me çdo kusht të këtij dinjiteti.

----------


## Guri i Kuq

Sot ne Prishtine u varros prof.dr. Zekeria Cana,

Ne prani te famlijes,bashkpunetoreve te deridjeshem,miqve dhe shume qyetareve te Prishtines dhe gjithe Kosoves,sot ne varrezat e Prishtines, ne ora 14 u varros prof.dr. Zekeria Cana.
Me rastin e vedekjes se tij,Instituti Albanologjik i Prishtines mbajti nje mbledhje komemorative,me qe rast per vepren jetesore,personalitetin e tij dhe kontributin kombetare te te ndjerit,foli Hysen Matoshi,drejtor i IAP.
Per profesorin e njohur,nje fjale rasti mbajti edhe prof.dr. Pajazit Nushi,bashkveprimtar i te ndjerit ne fushen e arsimit,pajtimit te gjaqeve gjate viteve 1991 dhe ne KLDMNJ.

Me rastin e vdekjes se profesorit te nderuar,telegrame ngushllimi familjes ia kane derguar edhe F. Sejdiu,kryetar i Kosoves dhe H. Thaci,kryeminister i vendit.

----------


## flory80

Vdekja e pro. dr. Zekerija Canas është një humbje e madhe për mbarë kombin Shiqiptar.
Më e keqja është se me humbjen e këtyre figurave gjigande krijohet një hendek i madhe vakumi në të gjitha lëmet e dijes, pasi nuk ka kush i zëvendëson. Të gjithë ata që pretendojnë se kanë një farë bagazhi, menjëherë katapultohen në fushën politike.
Ngushëllimet e mia familjes, miqëve dhe Akademisë së Shkencave të Kosovës.

----------


## projekti21_dk

Këto fotografi po i sjell nga arkivi im, sa kam qenë mësues në shkollën fillore "Luigj Gurakuqi" në Sankovc të Drenasit - Drenicë.

Këto fotografi janë të datës 9 maj 1999 në një manifestim, me rastin e Ditës së shkollës sonë. Në këtë manifestim kanë marrë pjesë edhe shumë figura të njohura të kulturës shqiptare, si dhe kanë qenë mysafirë një grup nxënësish të gjimnazit "Luigj Gurakuqi" të Klinës.

Forumin nuk do ta ngarkoj më tepër për shëmbëlltyrën e dr. Zekeria Canës, sepse për këtë,  në faqen e radios sonë www.radioprojekt.dk kam botuar një shkrim të huazuar, por që ia vlen të lexohet.

----------


## salihaj

Ngushëllime familjes së tij dhe të gjithë shqiptuarve që e kanë njohur, që kanë dëgjuar për te dhe që kanë lexuar veprat e tij. Në veçanti ngushëllime Ademgashit. I nderuar Zekria Cana nuk ka vdekur por ka ndërruar jetë.

----------


## Zëu_s

Ngushllimet e mia me te sinqerta.

----------


## Brari

OPINION
Përcillet për në banesën e fundit, historiani e atdhetari i shquar, dr. Zekeria Cana
12-01-2009 / Gazeta 55


Homazh

Dje në Prishtinë me nderime të mëdha u varros historiani dhe veprimtari i njohur Zekeria Cana, i cili vdiq dy ditë më parë në moshën 75-vjeçare në Prishtinë. Gjatë ditës qytetarë të shumtë kanë bërë homazhe pranë arkivolit të profesor Canës në Institutin albanologjik në Prishtinë. Homazhe bëri edhe kryetari i Republikës Fatmir Sejdiu, i cili familjen e të ndjerit e ngushëlloi edhe nëpërmjet një telegrami, sikurse edhe kryeministri Hashim Thaçi. Më rastin e vdekjes së akademikut Zekeria Cana, dje në Institutin Albanologjik u mbajt mbledhja komemorative dhe u bënë homazhe në nderim të historianit dhe mbrojtësit të devotshëm të lirive dhe të drejtave të njeriut, Zekeria Cana. Homazhe bëri, dhe në librin e zisë u nënshkrua edhe Presidenti i Kosovës, Fatmir Sejdiu.
Sejdiu dhe Thaçi dërgojnë telegrame ngushëllimi familjes Cana/Pranoni ngushëllimet e mia më të sinqerta për ndarjen nga jeta të më të dashurit tuaj, njërit ndër historianët dhe veprimtarët më të shquar të çështjes politike, humanitare dhe kombëtare në Kosovë dhe kudo në botën shqiptare, z. Zekeria Cana. Lajmin për vdekjen e tij e morëm me pikëllim të thellë, sepse historiani Zekeria Cana, në kohët më të rënda nëpër të cilat kaloi Kosova, u dallua me angazhimin e pashtershëm për pajtimin qytetar e kombëtar, si dhe për qëndresën tonë të përgjithshme ndaj rrezikut për zhbërje, që na kanosej si popull në dekadën e fundit të shekullit XX. Në vitet e lirisë, ai i përkrahu fuqishëm përpjekjet e institucioneve të Kosovës për forcimin e demokracisë dhe të shtetit ligjor. Fjala e tij gjithmonë na nxiti e na dha vetëbesim në kauzën sublime të bërjes së Kosovës shtet sovran e të pavarur. Gjithë jeta e tij ishte luftë për lirinë e Kosovës. Prandaj, duke e çmuar lart ndihmesën e tij në procesin e gjatë të arritjes së lirisë e të pavarësisë së vendit tonë, jemi të bindur se virtytet e Zekeria Canës do të kujtohen dhe do të nderohen përherë nga qytetarët e Republikës së Kosovës. Shpirtërisht dhe në lutje jemi me Ju në këto çaste pikëllimi! Zoti e bekoftë Zekeria Canën!. Edhe kryeministri Hashim Thaçi me rastin e vdekjes së historianit, Zekeria Cana, ka dërguar një telegram ngushëllimi familjes Cana. Në telegramin e ngushëllimit të kryeministrit Thaçi thuhet: E nderuara familje Cana, Në emër të Qeverisë së Republikës së Kosovës dhe në emrin tim, pranoni ngushëllimet më të sinqerta për humbjen e historianit Zekeria Cana.
Paradite në mbledhjen komemorative, të mbajtur në Institutin Albanologjik, jetën dhe veprën e Zekeria Canës përkujtoi akademik Pajazit Nushi. Është ndër të rrallët intelektualë të guximshëm dhe trim, që në çastet më të vështira të historisë së zhvillimit të shqiptarëve ka gjet pore, ka gjet vend, ka gjet kohë për tu vënë në mbrojtje të të drejtave dhe lirive të shqiptarëve. Dita e pikëllimit të tij, është dita e pikëllimit të të gjithë qytetarëve të Kosovës, theksoi Nushi. Duke shtuar se Zekeria Cana do të mbahet në mend edhe si studiues i mirëfilltë i historisë kombëtare, që me shkrimet tija dhe me veprat e tija shkencore ka lënë gjurmë të pashlyeshme në zhvillimit e mendimit shkencor të historisë kombëtare shqiptare, ka thënë me këtë rast Pajazit Nushi. Prof. Dr. Zekeria Cana, njëri ndër veteranët e histografisë shqiptare, figurë e dalluar e historisë sonë kombëtare, u lind në Gjakovë, më 15 mars 1934. Shkollën fillore, Gjimnazin e ulët dhe Normalen i kreu në vendlindje. Punoi dy vjet si arsimtar në Irzniq dhe Deçan, duke u marrë njëkohësisht me gazetari-si korrespodent i Rilindjes dhe Radio Prishtinës. Më 1954 i filloi studimet (si bursist i Rilindjes) në Universitetin e Beogradit, ku u diplomua në degën e historisë. Punoi aktivisht në organizatat studentore. Është njëri ndër themeluesit e Shoqatës Shqiptare Përpjekja të studentëve të Beogradit dhe sekretar i parë i saj, që me veprimtarinë e vet të ngjeshur la gjurmë të pashlyeshme. Më 1959 u largua nga PKJ për shkak të mospajtimit me qëndrimin-politikën jugosllave ndaj popullit shqiptar. Nga koha e diplomimit ushtroi detyrën e profesorit të historisë dhe të ekonomisë politike në shkollat e mesme të Prishtinës dhe Gjakovës. Më 1962 u pushua nga puna dhe kaloi në Arkivin Krahinor Shtetëror të Prishtinës, por e larguan edhe se andejmi dhe qëndroi një vit pa punë. Status i tij u rregullua pas Plenumit IV të LKJ të Brioneve (1966). Me rithemelimin e Institutit Albanologjik (1967) u pranua aty si asistent në Degën e Historisë. Më 1975 kreu studimet pasuniversitare në Beograd dhe mbrojti tezën e magjistraturës me titull: Lëvizja Kombëtare e Shqiptarëve në Kosovë 1909-1912 dhe qëndrimi i Serbisë ndaj kësaj lëvizjeje, kurse më 1984 në Fakultetin Filozofik të Prishtinës mbrojti disertacionin e doktoratës: Socialdemokracia Serbe dhe çështja shqiptare 1903-1914, duke u bërë model se si punohet dhe si mbrohet një disertacion shkencor e cilësor. Gjatë punës në Institutin Albanologjik kreu edhe detyrën e sekretarit të Bashkësisë Krahinore të Institucioneve shkencore, të sekretarit shkencor të Gjurmimeve albanologjike dhe te sekretarit shkencor të Institutit. Veç kësaj u mor edhe më përkthime nga gjuha serbokroate dhe ruse, me publicistikë dhe eseistikë, etj. Krahas punës kërkimore-shkencore bëri aktivitete të ngjeshura edhe në rrafshin shoqëror, politik dhe humanitar. Është bashkautor dhe shpërndarës kryesor i Apelit të 215 intelektualëve shqiptarë, themelues i Këshillit për Mbrojtjen e të Drejtave dhe Lirive të Njeriut, që kërkonte guxim e vendosmëri dhe sakrificë personale e familjare dhe nismëtar i Lëvizjes së Pajtimit të Gjaqeve dhe të Ngatërresave dhe krah i djathtë i Prof.Anton Çettës. Shkrimet e para shkencore zuri ti shtjellojë më 1962. Duke pasur për bazë angazhimin shkencor (shif bibliografinë e punimeve studimore në vazhdim), është konstatim i përgjithshëm i historiografisë shqiptare se Dr.Zekeria Cana, për ta shprehur bindshëm Lëvizjen Kombëtare Shqiptare gjatë viteve të mëdha 1908-1912 dhe më vonë  fushë e interesimit të dijës së tij, bëri një angazhim përgatitor e studiues nga shumë burime e në detaje, që të hyhet thellë në ngjarjet dhe ambientin e kohës të periudhës së caktuar. Kështu në themel të çështjeve dhe problemeve që trajtohen, studimet e Dr.Canës, kanë mbështetje të gjerë burimore, arkivore dhe bibliografike. Ato sjellin një kontribut të rëndësishëm për kryengritjet e mëdha shqiptare 1908-1912, duke trajtuar edhe probleme të mprehta politike, sociale, ekonomike, arsimore etj., gjatë periudhës në shqyrtim. Nga sfondi historik, që jepet në pjesën më të madhe të botimeve të veçanta dhe të studimeve shkencore historike, del qartë se autori jo vetë që i ka ndjekur hap pas hapi këto kryengritje me karakter gjithëkombëtar, por edhe i ka parë të ndërlidhura ngushtë me gjendjen e Shqipërisë Etnike, me detyrat e Lëvizjes Kombëtare e Demokratike Shqiptare, kriter që i ka dhënë një vlerë të madhe trajtimit të ngjarjeve dhe fakteve kryesore të dy periudhave historike: para dhe pas shpalljes së Pavarësisë. Mbi bazën e analizave shkencore, dhe duke pasur qëndrim kritik ndaj ngjarjeve të viteve të fushës së interesimit, Dr.Zekeria Cana bën shpjegimin historik të dokumenteve, punë që dëshmohet me anë te dokumenteve, duke demaskuar dhe duke hedhur poshtë si pseudoshkencë pikëpamjet dhe qëndrimet e histografisë ekspansioniste serbosllave lidhur me Shqipërinë Etnike të këtyre viteve dhe me shqiptarët, veçmas thekson vlerësimin e drejtë te rolit të masave dhe personaliteteve me peshë historike në këto luftëra për çlirimin kombëtar shqiptar. Këto studime, që pasqyrojnë objektivitetin historik të ngjarjeve me rëndësi të madhe për historinë e popullit shqiptar, të shkruara me stil të rrjedhshëm, me gjuhë të pastër, me fjali të sakta, të qarta e të kuptueshme, kultivues e aktivizues i një leksiku të rrallë, sjellim një kontribut të rëndësishëm me njohjen e periudhës së Lëvizjes Kombëtare Shqiptare dhe japin mundësinë për studimet e thelluara nga kjo fushë. Njëherit këto studime qartësojnë shumë koncepte dhe pikëpamje rreth mjaft çështjeve të diskutueshme historiografike të viteve 1908-1912. Dr.Zekeria Cana është paraqitur edhe me referate dhe kumtesa në simpoziume dhe kongrese shkencore të mbajtura në Kosovë, ish-Jugosllavi dhe jashtë saj, në disa vende të Evropës. Me kumtesat e paraqitura në tubimet shkencore Dr.Zekeria Cana kudo u mirëprit me respekt nga opinioni shkencor.

...
55

----------


## YlliRiaN

Kush ishte Prof. Dr. Zekeria Cana?

Prof. Dr. Zekeria Cana, njëri ndër veteranët e histografisë shqiptare, figurë e dalluar e historisë sonë kombëtare, u lind në Gjakovë, më 15 mars 1934. Shkollën fillore, Gjimnazin e ulët dhe Normalen i kreu në vendlindje. Punoi dy vjet si arsimtar në Irzniq dhe Deçan, duke u marrë njëkohësisht me gazetari-si korrespodent i Rilindjes dhe Radio Prishtinës.

Më 1954 i filloi studimet (si bursist i Rilindjes) në Universitetin e Beogradit, ku u diplomua në degën e historisë. Punoi aktivisht në organizatat studentore. Është njëri ndër themeluesit e Shoqatës Shqiptare Përpjekja të studentëve të Beogradit dhe sekretar i parë i saj, që me veprimtarinë e vet të ngjeshur la gjurmë të pashlyeshme. Më 1959 u largua nga PKJ për shkak të mospajtimit me qëndrimin-politikën jugosllave ndaj popullit shqiptar. Nga koha e diplomimit ushtroi detyrën e profesorit të historisë dhe të ekonomisë politike në shkollat e mesme të Prishtinës dhe Gjakovës.

Më 1962 u pushua nga puna dhe kaloi në Arkivin Krahinor Shtetëror të Prishtinës, por e larguan edhe se andejmi dhe qëndroi një vit pa punë. Status i tij u rregullua pas Plenumit IV të LKJ të Brioneve (1966). Me rithemelimin e Institutit Albanologjik (1967) u pranua aty si asistent në Degën e Historisë. Më 1975 kreu studimet pasuniversitare në Beograd dhe mbrojti tezën e magjistraturës me titull: Lëvizja Kombëtare e Shqiptarëve në Kosovë 1909-1912 dhe qëndrimi i Serbisë ndaj kësaj lëvizjeje, kurse më 1984 në Fakultetin Filozofik të Prishtinës mbrojti disertacionin e doktoratës: Socialdemokracia Serbe dhe çështja shqiptare 1903-1914, duke u bërë model se si punohet dhe si mbrohet një disertacion shkencor e cilësor.

Gjatë punës në Institutin Albanologjik kreu edhe detyrën e sekretarit të Bashkësisë Krahinore të Institucioneve shkencore, të sekretarit shkencor të Gjurmimeve albanologjike dhe te sekretarit shkencor të Institutit. Veç kësaj u mor edhe më përkthime nga gjuha serbokroate dhe ruse, me publicistikë dhe eseistikë, etj.

Krahas punës kërkimore-shkencore bëri aktivitete të ngjeshura edhe në rrafshin shoqëror, politik dhe humanitar. Është bashkautor dhe shpërndarës kryesor i Apelit të 215 intelektualëve shqiptarë, themelues i Këshillit për Mbrojtjen e të Drejtave dhe Lirive të Njeriut, që kërkonte guxim e vendosmëri dhe sakrificë personale e familjare dhe nismëtar i Lëvizjes së Pajtimit të Gjaqeve dhe të Ngatërresave dhe krah i djathtë i Prof.Anton Çetës.

Shkrimet e para shkencore zuri ti shtjellojë më 1962. Duke pasur për bazë angazhimin shkencor (shif bibliografinë e punimeve studimore në vazhdim), është konstatim i përgjithshëm i historiografisë shqiptare se Dr.Zekeria Cana, për ta shprehur bindshëm Lëvizjen Kombëtare Shqiptare gjatë viteve të mëdha 1908-1912 dhe më vonë  fushë e interesimit të dijës së tij, bëri një angazhim përgatitor e studiues nga shumë burime e në detaje, që të hyhet thellë në ngjarjet dhe ambientin e kohës të periudhës së caktuar.

Kështu në themel të çështjeve dhe problemeve që trajtohen, studimet e Dr.Canës, kanë mbështetje të gjerë burimore, arkivore dhe bibliografike. Ato sjellin një kontribut të rëndësishëm për kryengritjet e mëdha shqiptare 1908-1912, duke trajtuar edhe probleme të mprehta politike, sociale, ekonomike, arsimore etj., gjatë periudhës në shqyrtim.

Nga sfondi historik, që jepet në pjesën më të madhe të botimeve të veçanta dhe të studimeve shkencore historike, del qartë se autori jo vetë që i ka ndjekur hap pas hapi këto kryengritje me karakter gjithëkombëtar, por edhe i ka parë të ndërlidhura ngushtë me gjendjen e Shqipërisë Etnike, me detyrat e Lëvizjes Kombëtare e Demokratike Shqiptare, kriter që i ka dhënë një vlerë të madhe trajtimit të ngjarjeve dhe fakteve kryesore të dy periudhave historike: para dhe pas shpalljes së Pavarësisë.

Mbi bazën e analizave shkencore, dhe duke pasur qëndrim kritik ndaj ngjarjeve të viteve të fushës së interesimit, Dr.Zekeria Cana bën shpjegimin historik të dokumenteve, punë që dëshmohet me anë te dokumenteve, duke demaskuar dhe duke hedhur poshtë si pseudoshkencë pikëpamjet dhe qëndrimet e histografisë ekspansioniste serbosllave lidhur me Shqipërinë Etnike të këtyre viteve dhe me shqiptarët, veçmas thekson vlerësimin e drejtë te rolit të masave dhe personaliteteve me peshë historike në këto luftëra për çlirimin kombëtar shqiptar.

Këto studime, që pasqyrojnë objektivitetin historik të ngjarjeve me rëndësi të madhe për historinë e popullit shqiptar, të shkruara me stil të rrjedhshëm, me gjuhë të pastër, me fjali të sakta, të qarta e të kuptueshme, kultivues e aktivizues i një leksiku të rrallë, sjellim një kontribut të rëndësishëm me njohjen e periudhës së Lëvizjes Kombëtare Shqiptare dhe japin mundësinë për studimet e thelluara nga kjo fushë. Njëherit këto studime qartësojnë shumë koncepte dhe pikëpamje rreth mjaft çështjeve të diskutueshme historiografike të viteve 1908-1912.

Dr.Zekeria Cana është paraqitur edhe me referate dhe kumtesa në simpoziume dhe kongrese shkencore të mbajtura në Kosovë, ish-Jugosllavi dhe jashtë saj, në disa vende të Evropës. Me kumtesat e paraqitura në tubimet shkencore Dr.Zekeria Cana kudo u mirëprit me respekt nga opinioni shkencor.

----------


## Loti i shpirtit

Eshte nga fatet e rralla kur nje komb ka ne gjirin e tije njerez si Zekiria Cana.
Pak kush beri sa beri aji edhe atehere kur ishte aq veshtire.I zgjuar e trim e mbi te gjitha vdiq Shqiptar!I paharruar!

----------


## Preng Sherri

Njeriu padyshim që do të duhej të ishte vet-vetja  teksa Intelektuali edhe më shumë se vet-vetja: Guximi dhe përgaditja matet me të thënaat që i bë në kohën kur të tjerët bëhen të gatshëm për të të gozhduar!

 Profesor zekerija Cana do të mbahet mendë për të mira dhe për të Këqija! Për ato që bëri dhe për ato që nuk bëri!
 Si shumë të tjerë, edhe unë kam qëndruar me të, kam punuar me të sepse ishte e domosdoshme dhe kam pas mendimet e mia dhe rezervat.
 Profesor Zekerija Cana mbahet mendë si një nga ata që kishin denoncuar Adem Demaçin kur ai ishte burgos për herë të parë sikurse që Zekerija Cana do të mbahet mendë që ishte i pari që e vizitoj Demaçin në Burgun e Stara Gradishkës në vitin 1990 dhe që pastaj solli Lajmin në Kosovë që " Ademi është mirë, me syze të trasha dhe me peshë të shtuar".

Profesor Zekerija Cana do të mbahet mendë që: Në vitin 1981 nuk i përkrahu demonstratat e studentëve, i gjykoj ato dhe i mbeshteti vendimet e Komitetit Krahinor të Kosovës!
 Profesor Zekerija cana do të mbahet mendë për kritiken që i bëri profesor Ali Hadrit vendin e të cilit e zuri kur atë e larguan, si të papaërshtastshëm  politikisht"
Kur e larguan Ali HADRIn në vendë të tij Komiteti emerojë Zekerija Canën!
 Zekerija Cana përpos që kishte botuar Libra për Luften nacionalçlirimtare në Jugosllavi e në veçanti në Kosovë duke e ngrit rolin e madh të PK për Kosovë ai bëri edhe disa Libra të mirë dhe studime me Karakter Kombëtar e sidomos për Periudhën 1913 e gjerë në vitin 1939.

Profesor Cana ishte shumë aktivë në Pajtimin e Gjaqeve por ndodhte nganjëherë që nën ndikimin e alkoolit dilte në Skenë para masës së tubuar!
Profesor Canën e takova për herë të Fundit në Osek Hill të Gjakovës kur u bë rezymeja e pajtimeve të Gjaqeve!
 ka dhe ca gjera me banane e pa banane por sido që të jetë Ai do të mbahet mendë si njëri nga Historianët e  dalluar që patëm në kuadër të katedres së Historis dhe të Institutit të Historis! Disertacionet e tija në Gjurmimet Albanologjike - seria e Shkencave Historike ishin pa dyshim gjëja më me vlerë që kishte botuar!
Profesor Zekerija Cana përjetoj një pleqëri të thellë dhe priti pavarsin e Kosovës siç ishte shprehur një më lartë!
Profesor Ali Hadri as nuk përjetoj pleqeri të thellë dhe as nuk e priti pavarsin e Kosovës!
Eh, si di jeta nganjëherë të jetë e padrejtë!

----------

